# camping in dubai



## joyshekhar (Nov 16, 2011)

which are the good camping places in dubai!!! we are a couple and would like to meet like minded people who enjoys outdoor beach camping and and have already been to such camping


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I think the only beach you can camp on legally is Jebel Ali beach and you have to get a permit. Have a look at the Explorer book for Dubai. You can buy it at supermarkets, book stores and I think they also have a good website.


----------



## bluefoam (Jan 27, 2011)

Dibba is good. It's just accross the border in Oman, but its a great spot


----------



## bhatiaic (Dec 20, 2011)

joyshekhar said:


> which are the good camping places in dubai!!! we are a couple and would like to meet like minded people who enjoys outdoor beach camping and and have already been to such camping


 i am also planning night camping this weekend with my wife and 2 kids, i came across sites like Hatta, Liwa,Dahed Road etc in addition to Jebel ali beach and some other spots in Oman.


----------

